# Sloan-Kettering Cancer Ctr recognize Mangosteen



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Guys , No clinical trials yet, but we have plenty of testimonials http://www.mangosteenexperiences.comSubject: Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in NYC Recognizes MangosteenRecently Published Information From the Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center in New York City: MANGOSTEEN (Garcinia mangostana L.) CLINICAL SUMMARYMangosteen is a plant native to Southeast Asia. The fruits are used in traditional medicine to treat skin infections, wounds, and diarrhea. Recent studies have revealed that xanthones from the fruit hulls exhibit antibacterial (3), antifungal (4), and antiinflammatory (5) properties. Alpha-mangostin, a xanthone, inhibited growth of human leukemia HL60 cells (1) (6), reduced the synthesis of prostaglandins (5), and prevented oxidative damage of LDL (7) in vitro. There is also preliminary evidence that alpha- and gamma-mangostins act as histamine and serotonin receptor blockers (8), and also inhibit HIV-1 protease (9). Garcinone E, another xanthone, exerts cytotoxic effects against human hepatocellular carcinoma cells (10). Extract from the pericarp of mangosteen has antiproliferative, antioxidative, and apoptotic effects against human breast cancer SKBR3 cells (11). There is no data from clinical trials to verify these effects in humans. No adverse effects have been reported with the use of mangosteen. SCIENTIFIC NAMEGarcinia mangostana L. PURPORTED USESBacterial Infections Diarrhea Fungal infections Inflammation Skin infections Wound healing CONSTITUENTSXanthones: alpha-mangostin, beta-mangostin, gamma-mangostin, garcinone B, garcinone E Mangostinone Tannins Flavonoid: epicatechin(1) (2)MECHANISM OF ACTIONThe xanthones, alpha- and beta-mangostins, and garcinone B exhibit strong inhibitory effect against Mycobacterium tuberculosis in vitro (3). Alpha-mangostin has been shown to inhibit growth of human leukemia HL60 cells by inducing caspase-3-dependent apoptosis (1) (6), reduce the synthesis of prostaglandins by inhibiting the activities of COX-1 and COX-2 enzymes (5), and prevent oxidative damage of LDL by functioning as a free-radical scavenger (7). Alpha- and gamma-mangostins also antagonize the activities of histamine and serotonin by acting as receptor blockers (8). Garcinone E has cytotoxic effects against human hepatocellular carcinoma cells (10). In vitro studies have also demonstrated that a crude methanolic extract from the pericarp of mangosteen has antiproliferative, antioxidative, and apoptotic effects against SKBR3 human breast cancer cells (11). LITERATURE SUMMARY AND CRITIQUEThere is no clinical data available to support the beneficial effects of mangosteen in humans. REFERENCES(1) Matsumoto K, et al.Induction of apoptosis by xanthones from mangosteen in human leukemia cell lines. J Nat Prod 2003; 66(8):1124-1127. (2) Suksamrarn S, et al. Xanthones from the green fruit hulls of Garcinia mangostana. J Nat Prod 2002; 65(5):761-763. (3) Suksamrarn S, et al. Antimycobacterial activity of prenylated xanthones from the fruits of Garcinia mangostana. Chem Pharm Bull (Tokyo) 2003; 51(7):857-859. (4) Gopalakrishnan G, Banumathi B, Suresh G. Evaluation of the antifungal activity of natural xanthones from Garcinia mangostana and their synthetic derivatives. J Nat Prod 1997; 60(5):519-524. (5) Nakatani K, et al. Inhibition of cyclooxygenase and prostaglandin E2 synthesis by gamma-mangostin, a xanthone derivative in mangosteen, in C6 rat glioma cells. Biochem Pharmacol 2002; 63(1):73-79. (6) Matsumoto K, et al. Preferential target is mitochondria in alpha-mangostin-induced apoptosis in human leukemia HL60 cells. Bioorg Med Chem 2004; 12(22):5799-5806. (7) Williams P, et al. Mangostin inhibits the oxidative modification of human low density lipoprotein. Free Radic Res 1995; 23(2):175-184. (8) Chairungsrilerd N, et al. Histaminergic and serotonergic receptor blocking substances from the medicinal plant Garcinia mangostana. Planta Med 1996; 62(5):471-472.(9) Chen SX, Wan M, Loh BN. Active constituents against HIV-1 protease from Garcinia mangostana. Planta Med 1996; 62(4):381-382.(10) Ho CK, Huang YL, Chen CC. Garcinone E, a xanthone derivative, has potent cytotoxic effect against hepatocellular carcinoma cell lines. Planta Med 2002; 68(11):975-979. (11) Moongkarndi P, et al. Antiproliferation, antioxidation and induction of apoptosis by Garcinia mangostana (mangosteen) on SKBR3 human breast cancer cell line. J Ethnopharmacol 2004; 90(1):161-166. If you want to know more contact us thru http://www.usenature.com/mangosteen.htm


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

THIRTY TWO DOLLARS A BOTTLE? And what is the mark up? You say there is no big bucks to be made ala natural but I'm sure you tell everybody how rich this stuff has made you and will make them if they sell it, right? This is my point with these natural I'm gonna cure everything that ail's ya products. Whenever I investigate it it is always about the money and all you guys always sound the same and so do all the great testimonals. SEems like you all share the same ones.I agree with natural if you can but there are all kinds of natural things out there that we can buy that aren't marked up like this.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cathy 1. we are only the distributors & have nothing to do with the reccom,retail price. As such half the profits are shared by us because we are the advertising format.By comparison unlike the major cola companies whose products are worth less than the glass bottles the cola sometimes comes in, the mangosteen company does not spend billions on media & billboard advertising. I am very aware that $32 is a lot of money to spend on something that may not make any difference to your health, but if it did, well it becomes money very well spent. Initially its a bloody gamble & a person who is on Disability pension (as I was) certainly has a big decision to make. I am still gambling here because if you tried it & declared it as #### on these boards,it would not be good for me would it? Because we are all different,any attempt to improve our health by any means can have vastly different results with each individual.There certainly is No cure-all & I dont know why americans(in particular) are so obsessed with that word.Our company just says: "You may be pleased with the results"Unlike all other fruit juices Mangosteen just happens to have a heap of XANTHONES in it which scientists are extremely impressed with.You have to decide whether you spend $1.20 per day on something like this that may help you or is it going to be a soy cappucino as usual ?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My impression of the Sloan-Kettering Herbal Information site is not that they recommend any particular herbs.It is a resource for information for herb/natural stuff they find out that cancer patients are using so they have a infomation that is provided by people other than those selling the products (so they seem more likely to mention that some of these things actually have side effects and stuff while many of the sales sites on the web will proclaim their stuff cures everything with no possibility of side effects.)K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Dont really follow you Kathy . They are not promoting Mangosteen just recognising it which is a hell of a start for us.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They way you titled the post it seemed to imply that Sloan-Kettering was endorsing the product.They have a listing for every natural herb thing that cancer patients buy/get sold to them.All it means is you've sold enough to be a blip on the radar, I'm not sure why this seems so significant to you. Congrats on getting enough sold that people noticed







K.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree Kath M. He did make this post sound like they were endorsing this juice. Thank you for clearing that up and making it clear that it just means some people are using it. Snakeoil I am willing to try anything that will get my disease under control but I haven't seen any long time member on this site or any other site that I visit say that this juice is worth spending $32 a bottle on except you. All the great testimonials come from you and all the other salesman for there products. It all sounds so fake. I'm glad its working good for you in Australia.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kathy, the reason why you have never heard of it is because compared to just about everything else on the market it is new. Nov.2002 the company opened its doors. Since then it has moved twice to expand & this time with 23 acres out back so they wont have to move again. Just like Flemming with penicillin someone has to be first, but because of modern technology many people will benefit from this product both in health & wealth. As I said before there is no cure-all particularly in I.B.S because every facet of our being varies. Our diet, age, exercise regime,neurologic condition,whether we smoke , drink or what work we do, all these factors can come up with a different result. You have a choice: trust us to provide you with a costly fruit juice that you will certainly enjoy, & may help your condition but will do you no harm, or follow the same old routine visiting a doctor who is as frustrated by your problem as you are, & dearly wishes he could come up with a solution. Either way someone is going to get paid. I can only say dont give up, maybe just wait till there is more evidence that mangosteen can help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

And eventually any new thing that sells enough that Sloan Kettering notices that cancer patients are taking/have interest in will get a listing on the site.So again, congrats on selling enough/generating enough websites selling the stuff that someone noticed your existance.Sales figures alone do not prove effectiveness nor does getting a listing on Sloan. Just means you sold enough to get on the radar, and the product is targeted in a way that Cancer patients might want information about it.K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cathy, I cannot for the life of me understand why you hound me thru these boards with such negative responses to my posts. Does the fact that I make a living selling the product that I promote, drive you to fight against mangosteen at all costs, or are you afraid that if it is true what I say, some of your paying advertisers will loose creedence, particularly the drug companies? Arent we here to support & encourage people who are really down thru I.B.S & other health issues that may have a bearing on their debility? Australia is presently shocked that one of her favorite talented & beautiful daughters Kylie Minogue has been diagnosed with breast cancer. Fame & fortune means nothing when such a diagnosis is made, only the level of care is her advantage compared to the rest of us. I have three females in my family, & I will strive to keep them safe. Below are several testimonials from http://www.mangosteenexperiences.com . Kathy, you dont have to read them . OK? -----------------------------------------------BREAST CANCERClick Here to download Breast Cancer Clinical Research Study THIS IS MY [mangosteen juice] STORY:  June 17, 2004I would like to share with you my healing experience from an amazing juiceâ€¦mangosteen juice distributed by XanGoâ„¢, LLC and a network of independent distributors. My nightmares started on March 18, 2004 when Kaiser called me with a positive breast tumor. It was followed in April with uterus tumor findings. I had to undergo a series of tests such as ultrasound, biopsies, etc for about a month. Upon learning about my problems in the evening of March 18 my cenacle group members in San Bruno offered me a bottle of mangosteen juice. I started taking it on March 19 with skepticism despite the hard science research studies, which I viewed on pubmed.com & mangosteenmd.com. However, I decided to have an open mind trusting that God would help me through the juice. With my condition I think I would take anything that would help at that point. The series of healing events is as follows. FYI, I took the juice hoping it would help me with my tumor problems. Little did I expect something elseâ€¦March 19 â€" first dose, 2oz/3x/dayMarch 23 â€" I noticed that my asthma symptoms disappeared. I decided to experiment without my Albuterol & Qvar inhalers. I havenâ€™t used them since.March 25 â€" my first set of tests at Kaiser to determine the severity of my breast tumor, which I saw on the mammo film that day. They kept me for about 3 hours doing the tests several times. Finally they had to tell me that they couldnâ€™t find my tumor anymore. You can just imagine how shocked I was. After this I decided to observe my body to see if there were more changes. I have noticed more energy; better sleep pattern & curved appetite. April 16 - second set of tests including uterus biopsy. My doctor suspected a rare side effect from my birth control injection, depo provera that is cell overgrowth in the uterus, which spread on my breast. I donâ€™t need to tell you whatâ€™s going to happen if these tumors were not suppressed.April 23 â€" all tests came back negative, including uterus tumor. A letter from Kaiser confirming this & a phone call from my doctor. I HAVE A CLEAN BILL OF HEALTH!Week of May 9-15 â€" I started having dizzy spells & lightheadedness which I suspected to be low blood pressure.May 17 â€" I went to see my primary doctor & found out that my blood pressure drastically dropped. She had to cut down my Prinivil (high blood pressure pill) from 20mg to 10mg. Iâ€™m enjoying my health now, down from 3 medications to 1, which I hope to get rid of soon. I lost 15 unnecessary lbs since I started. My intention is to share my experience with other people hoping that it will benefit them too. If you have any friends or relatives who might be able to benefit from its healing benefits please pass it on. Try it; I think youâ€™ll like it. It is a God-sent juice with scientific research validating its natural remedy. Nida B. Esquieres prinzess23###juno.com650/615-9346 â€" home 650/455-5476 â€" cell--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Chemotherapy and Breast cancerClick Here to download Breast Cancer Clinical Research StudyYes i do know of a lady who is taking chemo and she takes 9 ozs. of mangosteen juice per day . She has seen her CA125 lowered by 600 points this month . She was diagnosed with breast cancer in May of this year and she is doing great on the juice !!Elizabeth Church - 15 Aug 2004 Breast cancer and Mangosteen juice I have a contractor in my downline who has a personal friend that has fought cancer for five years now. 5 years ago she had one of her breasts removed. 2 years ago she found out the cancer was back in the other breast. She had a carcinogen level of 800 in her blood at that time. She has been under radiation therapy since that time. She has gone through the vigorous routine that includes hair loss, vomiting after therapy sessions, decreased immune system so she is sick all the time, not to mention all of the other perks that come along with the treatment. Her carcinogen level has fluctuated between 125-80 during this time frame. Never showing concrete signs of remission. 20 days ago the contractor introduced the mangosteen juice to her. She begin an increased dosage regimen that included 3 oz / 3 times per day. After the first ten days she seen her physician. During this 10 day period she had only one radiation therapy. Her carcinogen level in her blood was 110. The next ten days there were no radiation therapies , only mangosteen juice in the mentioned dosage regime. Yesterday after seeing her doctor her carcinogen level in her blood was 8. Her oncologist was EXTREMELY interested in the mangosteen juice, where he could get more info about it, and if he could speak to the person who introduced it to her. Does this scientifically prove anything? Of course not. Does this say that everyone will have these same results? Absolutely not. Did this change the life of a cancer survivor? Essentially the answer is, YES! To put into her own words: "I have a new beginning in life". Respectfully, William HartBack to Top--------------------------------------------------------------------------------Recurrent Breast Cancer, Chemotherapy, & Mangosteen juiceI had recurrent breast cancer, and I was going through my third round of chemotherapy (Taxol and Carboplatin) when I was introduced to Mangosteen Juice back in January 2004. I asked my oncologist about this, and he also said not to take an excess of anti-oxidants for the same reasons mentioned below. But, he said I could get all my anti-oxidants only from the "food" I eat. So, since Mangosteen is a food, I took only 2 ounces (a maintenance dose) a day during chemo and radiation treatments. Once I started taking the Mangosteen, I had no more nausea and I never got a cold or the flu which was going around at that time even though my blood counts were low. I did still experience the severe body aches and fatigue from the chemo, however. Once my therapies were over, I went to drinking 6 ounces a day, and I have recovered nicely from both therapies & regained my blood counts within 1 month. I have come out of the depression I was in during this recurrence of cancer. I had acid reflux, & was on Prevacid for past 5 years, & now I donâ€™t need the Prevacid. I also had borderline high blood pressure, which is now normal. I had fibromyalgia, which is completely gone also. My husband is blind and a type II diabetic and his blood sugars went from the mid 200s to the low 100s on 6 ounces a day. (It took about a month.) He has had problems with a fungal itch all over his body for a long time, and now that his blood sugars are lower, he is finally showing signs of healing from this fungus.Now that I am feeling better, I am interested in working the business side of Mangosteen juice and am beginning to sign up distributors. I need the finances from this business desperately to avoid bankruptcy, so I am trying to learn as much as I can about doing the business. My goal is Premier by Christmas!I am a believer in drinking mangosteen for the rest of my life! I feel great!Eve Heltzelz - Fri, 13 Aug 2004


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Sorry Cath, I was referring to Kath M. We have had a love/hate relationship for 18 months














!


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

It's okay snakeoil I knew who you were talking to. But I don't see that she is following you around trying to be mean. She is just telling people the truth about Sloan Kettering Company and what the requirement is to be on there list.The truth shouldn't make you mad. Like I said before these testimonials that you people post are such a turn off. They all sound the same and swear that the prodcut they are talking about takes care of everything that is bothering them.They sound fake and the same. If this juice is so great I'm sure members of this board will be posting about it.Trusted members who are not selling anything are the only people who will convince people to spend $32 a bottle on juice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

looking over your responses.Have you been paying attention to my story at all.I loved the "script" part of your response to me about my doctor not doing anything and being just as frustrated as me.I guess you missed the I was in a clinical trial my doctor did, where over 70% of people got better and I am now virtually symptom and drug free without having to shell out big bucks every month.It is not so much a love-hate relationship as I can't help poking at you when you go into "MLM sales person clone of the year" mode.K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

O.K Ladies , I get both of your points. Maybe the cancer centers in U.S are different to ours. When a person is admitted here they are like a virtual prisoner. They are only allowed to eat, & drink what the oncologists say, & any form of nutritional therapy is banned. There was a case here of an 11 year old child who developed a swollen abdomen. The doctor said she was pregnant, & her own father was accused. She was taken away by the social community authorities, & he was persecuted. Eventually they found out she had a tumor about the size of a grapefruit. The damage to the family unit was irreversable, & inspite of the family wishing to use alternative means to treat the girl, the oncologist took complete control administering chemo, & radiation. The poor girl was kept like a prisoner & at one time she attempted suicide. She was not allowed nutritional supplements to offset the damage to her liver, & she eventually died about 18 months later. Kath M do you know they teach M.L.M at Harvard Uni. now? Cathy unlike most of these "fads" that surface on a regular basis, mangosteen has more than 30 years of scientific evidence to back it up. It is only thru the tenacity of a Canadian by the name of Joe Morton about 10 years ago that these papers were brought to life.In Canada he was brought up amidst health supplements,as his parents developed the company 'Natures Sunshine'. It was a trip to Thailand & the taste of mangosteen fruit that prompted Joe to seek its efficacy as a nutritional supplement. When he saw the buddhist monks using the ground up rind to successfully treat many illnesses Joe knew he was onto something big. As he often says at corporate meetings. "Someone has to be first" To the western world he certainly is.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They do not lock cancer patients up in the US, and they get pretty much every MLM/natural product/etc pushed on them.It is very difficult to protect anyone in the US from preditory nutritional supplement sales, although occasionally they are so far over the top in hurting people that they get legal action taken against them. That is one reason Sloan-Kettering has the info they have up, which has all the stuff the sales people will not tell you like what the side effects are or like for mangosteen "all the science is in a test tube and they haven't done studies in humans to know if it is a good thing or a bad thing yet"They do not teach MLM at Harvard, that is a myth ALL the MLM sales companies tell themselves to make them feel better about what they do. http://www.mlmwatch.org/01General/mlmlies.html "Harvard has reviewed a case study of Mary Kay Cosmetics. Also, there are courses in "Networking" as it pertains to management resources. That's it. Stanford refuses to discuss the subject" But thanks for going into MLM marketing clone mode







But honestly, it doesn't help your case when you do that. Most of the "fads" of MLM and "health food" and "alternative" medicine have the same it does something in a test tube science that mangosteen has. Really most of them do. Your product is not that unique. I've seen it with every "BIG NEW THING" that comes down the pipeline. Trust me in about 5-10 years Mangosteen juice will go the way of Noni juice and there will be some new miracle magic juice. The price comes way down when they start selling it at Wal~mart and the MLM will move on to the next "exclusive only from us not available in any store" product.Just make sure you make your money before that happens. K.PS. the guy who started your MLM sounds like he tells the same story the rest of them do. They are all very convincing, yet all have the same sort of history and stuggle to get the product to market.It would be funny if all the poor down-line people not smart enough to get in soon eneough weren't getting ripped off/people were getting questionable products sold as miracle cures.Before Noni it was Blue Green Algae, the cycle just keeps spinning.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

"_"MLM sales person clone of the year" mode._ That's what I mean snakeoil. KathM has said it much better than I can but you guys all sound the same. You salespeople stretch the truth. Harvard does not teach mlm or even endorse it.They did a study so now you run around saying they teach it. Just liek this post. YOu make it sound like Sloan-Kettering is endorsing it to. If its so great why would you ever have to lie or even stretch the truth like this. And what KathM said about a script is so right. Everyone of you sound like you are reading the same one.Like I keep saying nobdoy around here wants to invest $32 a bottle for this stuff. I don't see anybody saying they have tried it and its done eveyrthig that these testimonials say. You keep saying you've been around for a long time pushing this stuff well why aren't any membres saying it worksfor them? I think its one of many good fruits. Nothing special and not worth all that money.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

We will have to stop meeting like this, people are getting suspicious!







Kath has it ever occurred to you that maybe one , just one of these magic juices may have an ingredient that can improve some peoples quality of life enormously? Do you really think that the heaps of testimonials in the site http://www.mangosteenexperiences.com are fictitious? Go on say it " its the placebo effect!" Finally, do you think that I would continue to post on this board when obviously up against all manner of scepticism week after week , month after month for 1 & 1/2 years if I was profit driven? I would like you to consider that your negative replies may actually influence someone who may have otherwise tried the product & got good results. Maybe your judgement is clouded by the thought of me driving around in my beemer( even if it is 14 years old), & living a lavish lifestyle (which is anything but). There is certainly no Trump in me. That reminds me lately Donald was asked if he had to start all over again from fresh what would he do. M.L.M was his answer!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some natural products have some ingredients that help some people. None of them ever live up to the marketing hype.I am not anti-natural product whatever you might think.Profit driven? That could keep you here even though things get tough. Although the way some MLM's do their recruiting/training it may just be you can't help yourself







I do wonder how many of the testimonials are from people who sell the product? Testimonials are not proof of anything. Even the most easily proven to be totally bogus or downright harmful natural product has zillions of glowing testimonials. I think there are a group of writers who get well paid for those, sometimes, because a lot of times what testimonials claim occur and what is known to be true about something do not in anyway add up. How do I know there isn't just a bunch of people in a little room writing up the most amazing stories







At least some of the "I take this and it happened to me" MLM-driven script testimonials here are obviously manufactured. Not saying yours is, but a lot of the ones that only post here once or twice obviously never had IBS, and so their miracle cure is also equally bogus.See I think what makes you different from most MLMers selling #### here is you might actually take the product and like how it works for you.I think people need all the information about a product. No matter who sells it, so they can make an informed decision.The marketing hype about some natural products is truely disgusting. the "IT HAS NO SIDE EFFECTS" and "IT CURES ALL DISEASES" and "TAKE THIS AND YOU WILL LIVE TO 90 TOTALLY DISEASE FREE" and all the other tripe that gets out.No matter how "natural" something is there is a down side to taking it beyond just the wallet.We've had the whole I was totally into antioxidants and from early data really thought they were the way to a lot of things, but now looking at the additional data I think using them with wild abandon is not a good idea. Most of the pushing antioxidant people (no matter which one) still even when they do mention the studies about the one they push (when available) always spin the negative data to mean that every person should still take huge doses of them (because well your healthy and they did the study in people likely to get cancer in the next 5 years, but that just means people who are 22 need to take massive doses anyway...I know it will be good for them).What is funny is how often you respond in ways that do not appear authentic, but just appear to be the same stuff every MLM sales person since the beginning of time says.And you aren't doing that well? I thought one of your selling points was how many people you sell to exist, if there are hundreds or thousands of people you sell the juice to at $32 a month shouldn't you be doing better? I thought all MLM'ers were supposed to be millionaires in the amount of time you have been selling?







K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cath 1. Wow! you two are really fired up. Good onya, its great for the circulation! Here is a BIG secret, even tho I have 230 people listed overall, to the best of my knowledge not one of our I.B.S members in the U.S has tried, or admitted trying mangosteen & thats why you dont see feedback yet. Thats the challenge, & thats what drives me.! If you think we (distributors) all sound the same maybe its because we all speak English


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kath, that was quick! You have obviously been typing longer than the 2 years I have. There are many people who could be millionaires but they prefer to go fishing instead so whats it like being a cyber trout? THERE ARE NO KNOWN SIDE EFFECTS!is legal & we use it . The other claims are not allowed, & the FDA will penalise any company who make them. I really think that you folks in the States have been hooked so many times you no longer have top lips.







Anyway its me thats on the platter, because if I was a millionaire you would say some terrible nasty things like "preying on the sick & vunerable to feather your nest" so I cant really win, but I`ll keep trying. Now which fly should I try next?


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Kath M. Many of the testimonials in that website actually include their email addresses. I suggest that you contact them & find out if they are genuine or not.I am sure that if you suggest they all work together in a little room somewhere you will get an amazing response. You keep on mentioning antioxidants, well although the mangosteen is well endowed it now known that the body can only use a certain ammount of antioxidant & it expels the rest. Diarrhea is a typically result of taking too much even with non Ibsers. Its the anti-inflammatory phytonutrients called Xanthones that raise mangosteen above the rest. Why dont you log on to the National Medical Directory http://www.pubmed.com & type in XANTHONES or MANGOSTEEN?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

At least you have the "known" in there.I've have seen whole catalogs of natural products that insist that NOTHING in the catalog HAS side effects. They are NATURAL. ALL NATURAL THINGS ARE 150% safe and 200% effective andn 300% side effect free.Nothing that is natural can cause you any harm what-so-ever. It is "NATURAL"!!!!Drives me mad. You think that any herb in nature is completely safe, let me brew you up some deadly nightshade tea. Gee...why put deadly in the name of so many "NATURAL" things if nothing in nature can have any side effects.I don't mind no "KNOWN" side effects so much (except where they only reason they do not know is because they are being obviously blind to them and the information is so readily available that only a troll under a bridge doesn't know that X has side effects)Yep, the industry in the US is set up to make it easy for people to prey on the sick with all sorts of cure alls. And anything that might actually regulate the industry (like they have to submit to independant testing to ensure that what they put on the label is in fact what is actually in the product ) in the US becomes "YOU WILL NEED A PRESCRIPTION TO TAKE A MULTI VITAMIN PILL...THEY WILL TAKE EVERYTHING AWAY FROM YOU WRITE YOUR CONGRESSMAN NOW"And I sugest all people be cautious of sales pitches for anything, including all the nice prescription drugs.Yep, I'm a typing speed demon. Graduate school will do that to you.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

PS. It isn't that you all speak English either.It is when no matter what they are selling they use the same arguements used to sell it, every time.I bet the Spanish speaking MLMers use the same lines, just tranliterated.K.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

snakeoil, why do I have to ask every question more than once? I asked you why you are telling people that Harvard teaches mlm? I dont care how many e-mail addresses are included in these testimonials that doesn't proove anything. What I keep telling you is that every single one I have ever read from every one of these types of companys sounds the same and so do your sales pitches. This product could be a good one but you all sound really cheesy. Maybe the people in this country have been around these mlm's more than in your country and we know that most of the time it's a scam. If mango was like you say it is people here would be trying it and saying all the stuff you are. I don't want to talk about this anymore because all we are doing is going round and round in circles. I'm glad this juice works for you. Maybe someday when its priced resonably you can start convincing people in this country to try it.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Cathy please dont stop now,







I havent finished.The Harvard thing , I didnt know it was a question, anyway answer is ,"I was told" Anyway its MANGOSTEEN not mango, & they are in no way related.Kath M . whats all this stuff about "natural"? Anyone with half a brain knows the word doesnt mean SAFE! Porcupines & daffodils are natural, but we dont eat them because one is unsavory & the other poisonous. To most people 'natural' means unadulterated, pure, grown by nature. With "no known side effects" these days with drugs it is likely to mean "wont kill ya within 48 hours!" It is reported there is only one concern with the use of mangosteen & that is this. The fact that it thins blood "naturally" may make the use of WARFARIN redundant,& care must be taken if changing over. O.K whats your choice, fruit or rat poison?.


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kath M.:I've have seen whole catalogs of natural products that insist that NOTHING in the catalog HAS side effects. They are NATURAL. ALL NATURAL THINGS ARE 150% safe and 200% effective andn 300% side effect free.Nothing that is natural can cause you any harm what-so-ever. It is "NATURAL"!!!!Drives me mad. You think that any herb in nature is completely safe, let me brew you up some deadly nightshade tea. Gee...why put deadly in the name of so many "NATURAL" things if nothing in nature can have any side effects.I don't mind no "KNOWN" side effects so much (except where they only reason they do not know is because they are being obviously blind to them and the information is so readily available that only a troll under a bridge doesn't know that X has side effects)K.


Hi Kath M.I came to this forum through my Google Alerts on IBS and Mangosteen.Yes, you're right --- even Mangosteen has potential side effects. Please go to Mangosteen side effects for more info.I created this website to provide as much information on the Mangosteen as folks have time to read... Which means a lot of content, all about Mangosteen. No selling and no business opportunity sales pitches. Just pure content.But one request, please. Consider, too, the good the Mangosteen can do. I suggest the following pages where you can find more info.>> Mangosteen scientific research studies>> What doctors are saying about Mangosteen>> Mangosteen clinical case studies>> Clinical/doctors' experience with Mangosteen>> Real-life Mangosteen testimonialsI hope these website pages provide you with enough info. As for "snakeoil"'s posts... Well, he's just passionate about the product. Not much we can do there.Thanks!Flip


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

Flip I disagree with you. Maybe you have passion. Snakeoil just seems to follow a script always reverts to insults and name calling and being very unprofessional. Now snakeoil + unprofessional = mangosteen juice, around here.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Hi Flip, You have certainly done me a great service by discovering these sites which I didnt know about & they will be very useful to me with my business. Thank you for your dilligence. Cathy 1 in your hate for me you now seem to be blind to any evidence forthcoming re.mangosteen no matter the source which I believe is quite ridiculous. All I can suggest to you is that if your I.B.S is some how relieved by concentrating on my "unprofessional" manner then that is fine if I can help you that way. I just need to remind you that inspite of being involved with Xango for 2 years I am just an ordinary bloke & by many standards indeed still very unprofessional, but forgive me , I do try !


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Cathy1:Flip I disagree with you. Maybe you have passion. Snakeoil just seems to follow a script always reverts to insults and name calling and being very unprofessional. Now snakeoil + unprofessional = mangosteen juice, around here.


Hi Cathy1,Thanks for replying to my post. I hope you had a few minutes to click on those links and read on Mangosteen, the fruit.Centuries of folk medicine experience, scientific evidence, and clinical experience appear to agree on the multiple benefits of Mangosteen, which can sometimes be a little too difficult to believe. It took me three days of intensive research before I came to the conclusion that there really is something to it.Personal experience with the Mangosteen played a big part, too.My wife's aunt had tumors in both breasts - they were gone in about three-and-a-half months. My mother-in-law is now using Mangosteen (her older sister died of breast cancer four years ago).My 11-year-old daughter had the flu in January - she was back in school in three days.My sister hasn't had a recurrence of gout from the time she accepted my challenge. Before, a few times each year, she had to take leave from work because she could hardly walk. Her gout medicines simply just didn't work.A close family friend, the most skeptical of all, had her blood pressure level drop from systolic 145 to 130 in 2.5 weeks (she had her BP checked by her PCP before and after the Mangosteen - the doctor, of course, was surprised).And I no longer wake up each morning feeling tired. Five hours of sleep seem to be enough for me now. I get more work done as well because of the extra boost.Bottom line... We at least can agree to disagree and remain civil throughout. But I hope you and the other members of this group will try to learn more about Mangosteen's healing properties and not simply ignore its medicinal value.All the best,FlipPS: I forgot this one in my first post - I created a page on http://mangosteen-juice-online.com/mangosteen-ibs.html IBS and Mangosteen. Just click on the link and read it when you have a chance.


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

Hi Snakeoil,Great to know you visited the website and found the information useful and helpful.All the best,Flip


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

are there any non bias mangosteen research studies on IBS?Because I can not personally find one?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not just IBS, as the sloan-kettering site mentions.There are not any clinical trials in humans to back up any of the claims.It does some interesting things in test-tubes, but how much of that will actually happen in a human being is unknown (a lot of things previously that did cool things in test tubes actually increase cancer risk when given to people)K.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

sankeoil I can't hate you I don't even know you. I am just stating facts as I see them and based on the name calling you have resorted to many times I have no respect for you or the product you are selling. People have told me that its been going on since you logged on here so it isn't just one incident. Eric that's my point about these products. You will never find real people on the sites we go to that have succcess with any of them (unless they are selling them). OUt of all the thousands of people we've seen, don't you find that a little suspicious especially when the testimonials these people produce make each of them sound like they are the cure all for everything from acne to impotence.


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by eric:are there any non bias mangosteen research studies on IBS?Because I can not personally find one?


Hi Eric,There's one independendent research study I know of on the Mangosteen and the benefit it provides those with IBS. It has to do with two Xanthones in Mangosteen, alpha-mangostin and gamma-mangostin, and their serotonergic receptor-blocking capacity.Please go to this website, locate the alpha-mangostin and gamma-mangostin text, then click on the reference number at the end of the paragraph that begins with "In a study...". All the research studies on this website are independent (it's a non-profit site used by medical and pharmacological researchers worldwide).Kath M: Allopathic (conventional) doctors are now using Mangosteen extracts to treat their patients. Just one example... Dr. J. Frederic Templeman --- board certified in both the U.S. and Canada, and who has been a practicing allopathic doctor for more than 20 years --- uses Mangosteen as "first line therapy" to treat patients with IBS. Click on this link to read more about it.Cathy1: The personal testimonials on this website page were taken from traceable e-mails sent by honest, decent folks who wrote about their experiences. We just can't provide their full names and e-mail addresses for privacy concerns.Also, Mangosteen's multiple health benefits is one of its weaknesses --- it really can become difficult to believe that a single fruit can do a lot of these things. So, I don't blame you for the skepticism. It can be hard to grasp unless you dig deeper and do your own research. I've done mine with an open mind.All the best,Flip


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of allopathic doctors do all kinds of crazy things.Doesn't mean they have data to back it up. Even some of the normal doctor things they do are done because people think they work, not because they do. (a recent famous one was a type of knee surgery. People get better just as well if you put them under, slice the skin in a couple of places and sew them back up. You don't have to do the surgery, just make the patient think they had the surgery)K.PS. If all these studies are so good why don't the publish them in peer-reviewed medical journals. Heck even any of the Complementary or Alternative journals, which would be prone to be friendly to this type of research.Doing studies rigorous enough to get published in the medical lit rather than on websites does a heck of a lot for the credibility. Anyone can put anything they want on a website. Something where there are editors and peer-reviewers makes people feel much more like maybe they really did the experiment, the data collection and analysis was done properly, the right controls were used, etc.Maybe I missed it, but where on that page is the link to the actual research on IBS, rather than a vague statement about some researcher did a study.Can we know the name of the researchers and where they published (even if it is a website or personal monograph) their experimental design and all that good stuff??


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

When I started pushing mangosteen in all the wrong places 20 months ago nobody had even heard of it so it was only natural that I was to be treated with contempt & dubbed a snakeoil salesman intent on preying on the sick & vunerable. Now inspite of so much evidence,websites & even fellow members to back my claims both Kath & Cathy refuse to acnowledge there may be truth in what I have said all along. Do you read these sites that we provide for you? or do you blindly refuse to concede that you may be wrong? Is it because Xango is M L M it wont allow you to consider the facts, or maybe a sheer refusal to allow anything other than pharmaceutical drugs to pass your lips.? You are only denying yourselves by your small mindedness, & the world will move on without you. MANGOSTEEN JUICE DOES WORK! IT DOESNT CLAIM TO CURE ANYTHING , BUT THERE ARE MANY TESTIMONIALS FROM PEOPLE WHO ARE SO PASSIONATE AFTER TRYING IT THAT THEY CANNOT HELP BUT MAKE CLAIMS FOR IT.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I read the abstracts that are in Pub Med.I did go to the "IBS CLINICAL TRIAL" site.I missed it.Can you go there and find theA)Names of the researchersB)The experimental designeC)The raw dataD)The statistical analysis.See when I look up an article on PubMed about Mangosteen I find all those things.Some things with GREAT testimonials in clinical trial in actual humans turns out to be not so great. I do wonder how many of the testimonials are from people who just buy the thing vs people who are also selling the thing. Usually they don't put conflict of interest disclosures on those things (they do in articles published in medical journals quite frequently)Like I have said a BAZILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLION times. Based on the HARD DATA. Not what people selling it write as testimonials (however honest they may be)Looks good on paper in a test tube.Lots of things look good on paper in a test tube.Some things that look good on paper in a test tube pan out in clinical trialsSome things that look good on paper in a test tube turn out to do more harm than good in a human being.I can't tell which way this goes until there are placebo controlled double blind, etc trials where I can find the details of the experiment to know how well it was done.I feel the same way about the #### they sell at the health food store that is NOT MLM, so don't pull that #### on me like you always do.MLM is a red flag, I will admit, when evaluating a product, but not the only one.Jesus H. Christ Mary and Joseph are you pulling out that "YOU ONLY TAKE DRUGS FROM PHARMACEUTICAL COMPANIES" comment again.AS I HAVE SAID. * AGAIN A BAZILLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOONNNNNNN Times







* You should see my little drawer of supplements.I take all kinds of things, for various reasons.Usualy because I can look them up on PubMed and look at the data knowing who the researchers are and decided bases on something OTHER THAN A SALES PITCH, if it is something I want to take.I don't care how good the sales pitch is. That alone will not make me decide something is wonderful. Nor do anecdotal it cured everyone I know of every thing they have. I have tried a few of those.You know what.Not a damn one of them ever did anything for me if there was just a sales pitch to convince me it was good.Stuff I find good hard evidence about, and take. Some of it has worked well for me. Some of it is FDA approved drugs, some of it is off the health food store shelf.For instance, I find Co-enzyme Q-10 in the doses used in clinical trials for migraines helps with my migraines . I find Argine in doses used in clinical trials for high blood pressure helps with mine, but it isn't enough to control it anymore as it kept going up.I took a lot of the "antioxidants" that were touted in the early 1980's that looked good on paper and worked in a test tube really well, up until the clinical data showed in a human being they are maybe more harmful than helpful.Quit trying to discredit me with blatent lies.It doesn't in anyway make your arguement stronger, it just makes you look even more like a desparate MLMer trying to make Double Diamond.Honestly, it does, and it is a shame that is the game you keep playing here, it really is.But of course you didn't really read this post, like you never read any of my posts like this to you.You would rather pull out the same old tired rants about who you think I am.Sad, really really sad.K.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

I'll be sure to add "small mindedness" to the list of names you've called me.Is it your own "_small mindedness_" or just ignorance that hasn't let you see that I storngly believe in natural supplementation. Your claim that I won't allow anything but "_pharmaceuticals to pass my lips_" is just another one of your ridiculous unprofessional outbursts that is pretty much expected now. Just wanted to let you know that the *pomegranate juice concentrate * I've been drinking has STOPPED my diarrhea and I have very active Crohn's.* THANKS FOR THAT TIP KATHM.*







PS KathM the "blatent lies" are what discredit him not you. This is what I mean by unprofessional. He hasn't sold one bottle of his juice here has he?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cool, I've been thinking about taking pomegranate juice.http://www.herbalgram.org/herbalgram/articleview.asp?a=2771 is one of the studies in Clinical Nutrition about some heart health paramaters in woman from a placebo controlled study.It's a small study, but it looks promising, And I love pomegranates to start with, so I think I would like drinking the juice.K.


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Kath M.S. If all these studies are so good why don't the publish them in peer-reviewed medical journals. Heck even any of the Complementary or Alternative journals, which would be prone to be friendly to this type of research.Doing studies rigorous enough to get published in the medical lit rather than on websites does a heck of a lot for the credibility. Anyone can put anything they want on a website. Something where there are editors and peer-reviewers makes people feel much more like maybe they really did the experiment, the data collection and analysis was done properly, the right controls were used, etc.Maybe I missed it, but where on that page is the link to the actual research on IBS, rather than a vague statement about some researcher did a study.Can we know the name of the researchers and where they published (even if it is a website or personal monograph) their experimental design and all that good stuff??


Hi Kath M,I'm sorry you missed the link to the research study's abstract in http://www.pubmed.org. It's that superscript character "1" at the end of paragraph #4 on this web page. But you can go directly to the pubmed.org abstract here. The full report on this study was published in Planta Medica, which I think is a peer-reviewed journal.Cathy1/Kath M: Please right-click on this link on this link to download (Acrobat/PDF file) an abstract of the "Complementary and Alternative Medicine (CAM) Physician's Guide" published and sent by the largest HMO in Utah to its network of healthcare providers. You'll find this very informative especially if you're thinking of using natural supplements.Hope these resources help.All the best,Flip


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Not sure if it messes with the right things for IBS.It would be nice if it was in people, rather than just another test-tube study.Or at least in a mouse model of IBS.I haven't seen any data testing IBS drugs using isolated rabbit Aortas...so it sounds like a stretch to say that it will fix IBS in people from this.K.ETA: Depending on how you mess with the serotonin receptors it may make IBS worse, or better, couldn't tell from the abstract which ones, just it interacts with them (not sure what the whole paper would show, or if the authors even mention IBS)


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I am a person who suffered with chronic IBS for 18 years which eventually destroyed my marriage, rendered me incapable of full time work, caused anxiety/stress & depression related problems which involved psychiatric evaluation to receive a disability pension. Because of these experiences I truly know what Cathy/Kath & other IBSers are going thru.Also I realise that because IBS can be so debilitating from day to day it takes a lot of courage to try something new which may actually make your symptoms worse,& leave a big hole in your pocket to add to your distress. I am no fool & I have a good memory of those times when I desperately tried Aloe vera, Nonijuice, Neways 'Revenol', Reliv, & many other "natural" remedies only to suffer more. I have found my saviour in mangosteen & as a bonus it it has also provided me with a good income which 2 years ago seemed inconceivable for a person of my age (64) & frailty. I suggest that if pomegranate juice is working for you then stick with it. I am extremely pleased that it is a natural product of very high anti-oxident content & that it is very unlikely you will suffer side effects from its use other than occasional reflux if you eat fatty foods at the same time.Really I would love this forum to become redundant as each I.B.Ser finds relief from a natural product of some kind. People like Heather Van Vorous, & Dr Mercola have dedicated their lives to educating & providing excellent products which can really make a difference.We were born to live happy carefree lives, & when these entitlements are taken away thru IBS is it difficult to put on a brave face every day, & face the world. Heather & Mercola are the champions of natural remedies & we now have a wonderful choice of products for practically every I.B.S symptom.Because of my personal relief thru mangosteen I offer just another option. If any of you have horses you may find the post Testimonial ARAB MARE, Foals & Dog interesting .


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

KathM are you a scientist?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Ph.D in Biology. I work in Environmental Science right now.I've done some mutation research in the past and co-authored this paperDietary antimutagen paperSo I've followed that field fairly closely. It's why I have the "looks good in test tube, I'll wait and see about people" thing.K.


----------



## 15185 (Mar 28, 2005)

I thought so. You ask some great questions.


----------



## 16488 (Jun 18, 2005)

It really all depends on how one views things, and I respect Kath M's take on natural supplements in general and on Mangosteen in particular.I also respect the views of a number of *allopathic (conventional) M.D.s* --- highly educated themselves --- who, upon discovering Mangosteen, looking at the science behind it, and *using and experiencing its benefits in their own personal lives* , are now acknowledging --- in interviews and in print --- that they are using Mangosteen extracts for their patients and are seeing wonderful results on a variety of health issues.Also, to-date, after almost 3 years in the market, there have been no reports of serious adverse effects attributed to the Mangosteen except for some minor allergic reactions in hypersensitive individuals. There are only two that I know of where Mangosteen is contraindicated - "polycythemia rubra vera", a rare blood condition - because Mangosteen appears to increase red cell mass; and cancer patients taking cancer drugs whose mode of action involves the production of free radicals. (For more on the rare exceptions, go to this page.I'm not as highly educated as Kath M is (I'm a software engineer by profession and have an MBA), but after intensive research and observation, I've come to agree with what an increasing number of conventional medical practitioners know --- Mangosteen works.You also may have read my previous post on a Mangosteen brand's acceptance by the largest HMO in Utah as a legitimate and safe complementary and alternative medicine product. An HMO telling its entire network of health care providers that a named product based on the Mangosteen is okay...All the best,Flip


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

So pomegranate juice, too, works on D. What a great discovery. It would be interesting if you could get a group together to see if that is general or specific to a few. If general, wouldn't it be interesting if Jeff or Kath or Sean or Flux or other of the better connected here could get the question "Why?" asked of people who might actually be able to fill in that blank? Because, to me, the important question is why are we better? We know why Questran/Colestid works, we know why Caltrate, Immodium, and the anti-depressants work; but we don't know why a group of unrelated anti-oxidents works. Given that oxidized free radicals are a byproduct of our polluted environment--and presumably have been since the beginning of the Industrial Revolution--it would point to a contributing factor beyond what we eat and drink, and might help explain why this can effect the very young, as well as those of us old enough to take some responsibility for our health.Mark


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Beneficial natural products are being discovered all the time, & if you are only interested in antioxidant properties I suggest you check out CABU CABU. Its a berry that grows in the amazonian "blackwaters" of Peru. Each berry contains between 30 & 60 times the vitamin C of an orange. There are claims that it is an excellent antidepressant too. I believe it is only the unique 43 potent anti- inflammatory phyto-nutrients of the mangosteen juice called Xanthones that put it far above the rest. As most diseases we know of have an inflammatory process (including IBS, psoriasis & cancer for instance) it is obvious to most that the mangosteen fruit (in its entirety) may prove to show benefits to many.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I am actually pretty happy with the amount of a-o I am getting from the grape seed. I also think there are anti-inflamatory properties in the flavonoids. It is the common denominator, rather than the "my potion is better than your potion," that I am interested in. Perhaps pomegranate is an a-i as well? What is the mechanism that exists within these diverse products--though all fruit based--that stops this problem and why are the "experts" on this Board not onto this? The "turf wars" that go on here are hardly condusive to tracking down treatable causes.(As a strictly ironic comment, I think it interesting that Cathy1 started taking the pomegranite possibly because of you. We could rack up her success to Mangosteen marketing, too.)Have a great day from the other Victoria.Mark


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of the stuff on google with pomegranate talks about inflamation. I think folk medicine wise it was used for that as well.K.


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark, I think you have something there!Cathy has been rather quiet lately glugging on her pomegranite juice, & boy, that was a rather whimpish answer from the likes of Kath. What matters is that we have found relief from IBS by use of natural means, & as a bonus found that other annoyances like ear & mouth problems disappeared as well. Here is another example. I convinced a nurse at the aged care home (where my 95 year old mum lives) to try mangosteen juice for the terrible rash she had on her face that she blamed on chlorinated water when her work included hydro-therapy. The mangosteen juice not only cleared up her face, but also a bad knee that she was not previously announcing because it would have meant her losing her job.


----------

